# Excellent Site For Balms, Lotions, Cosmetics



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I don’t think this has been referenced, but humblebeeandme.com is an excellent resource for making lip balms, hand and face balms, lotions and even cosmetics. She also has a youtube channel. Website has lots of free recipes from basic to advanced. She has also taken some time to educate her followers on basic principles and ingredients involved in the making of the products. Her testing of various wax to oil ratios has saved me a lot of time and materials when trying to concoct my own recipes. J


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Fivej. I have been having some trouble with granulation of oils in my lip balm causing it to feel gritty on application. Once on, the granulation liquifies and it feels smooth. But it is off-putting. I will look at the site and try to get some alternatives to what I am doing.


----------

